# Guess my acceptance rating...



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So I achieved a heck of an accomplishment for the week, I achieved an acceptance rate I can hardly believe i hit.

Total time online for the week 4h 23 minutes.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

So when will you reveal the acceptance rating?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Is there any stat more useless than Acceptance Rating?

I prefer to call it Ant Ratio. The higher the number, the more hungry the Ant.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

higher or lower than my 3% with Lyft?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

3 people voted for the option i realize i explained away... (NA)

LOL

I HAD 4h 23 minutes online.

For the WEEK i was online for 4:23

had about 30-40 pings _sent_ to me

zero trips accepted, zero trips done.

On the week i have zero%

My current acceptance rating is...

1%

out of 100 trips sent to me I accept 1.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Want a cookie?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

CT1 said:


> Want a cookie?


Go do your 50 rides in 12 hours.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

It's really hard to have a high acceptance rate lately. Mine went down because I was getting pings in the middle of an impromptu trip to jack and the box for a couple of pax. Other then that I never decline. Mine is still 85%. Anyone have higher?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> It's really hard to have a high acceptance rate lately. Mine went down because I was getting pings in the middle of an impromptu trip to jack and the box for a couple of pax. Other then that I never decline. Mine is still 85%. Anyone have higher?
> View attachment 351248


Comparing your UPnet selfie and the mugshot you put on Uber...what a difference a smile makes!
Smart girl...I'd think twice about messing with Ms. Mugshot!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Comparing your UPnet selfie and the mugshot you put on Uber...what a difference a smile makes!
> Smart girl...I'd think twice about messing with Ms. Mugshot!


Part of it is I feel like my cheeks look puffy with a smile or I look goofy. I like the biotch look ???

I dont want anyone to mess with me?. They should think I am ready to kick azz.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> My current acceptance rating is...
> 1%


I do Uber to earn money.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Mine is still 85%. Anyone have higher?


Mine is quite high. Hey, your attachment is gone. I was trying to have a look at your poker face.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Mine is quite high. Hey, your attachment is gone. I was trying to have a look at your poker face.


I removed it ?‍♀?. Heres my thug life


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Interesting that you dont have a 4th slot for Eats. You must have been smart and never signed up. Mine shows a -- because after one eats delivery from McDonalds for low pay and a complaint for not going to the door I switched it off.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I think there are senarios where getting 85% for more fare info would be beneficial. If I was at 82%, i might bump it up a little. On the other hand, if AR is 50% because of a strategy, that strategy may be more profitable than anything offered by the Pro rewards.

Not everyone wears the same size shoe.


----------



## DriveNM (Apr 13, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It's really hard to have a high acceptance rate lately. Mine went down because I was getting pings in the middle of an impromptu trip to jack and the box for a couple of pax. Other then that I never decline. Mine is still 85%. Anyone have higher?


I have an 87% acceptance rate which I had to get in order to get the gas rebate. But, I'm getting a bunch of poor ratings this week because I am not putting up with any BS and I'm educating the Pax about what is right and what is wrong. Uber should do the education but since I don't, and since I'm out of patience, I am doing it myself and taking the punishment as a result.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> It's really hard to have a high acceptance rate lately. Mine went down because I was getting pings in the middle of an impromptu trip to jack and the box for a couple of pax. Other then that I never decline. Mine is still 85%. Anyone have higher?


Oh God baby You are Golden!!!!
That's Hot....... NOT lol


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

DriveNM said:


> I have an 87% acceptance rate which I had to get in order to get the gas rebate. But, I'm getting a bunch of poor ratings this week because I am not putting up with any BS and I'm educating the Pax about what is right and what is wrong. Uber should do the education but since I don't, and since I'm out of patience, I am doing it myself and taking the punishment as a result.


I noticed pool people are the ones that send the low rating most often ?‍♀... they seem to expect the luxurious life for 500 pennies ?‍♀


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Mine is still 85%. Anyone have higher?


88% 0 cancel 5.00 rating.
Kinda feel bad when I don't accept; however I usually have a good reason, so far.....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> 88% 0 cancel 5.00 rating.
> Kinda feel bad when I don't accept; however I usually have a good reason, so far.....


Wow .. so you are the perfect driver lol. How do I get you as a driver if needed ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> 88% 0 cancel 5.00 rating.
> Kinda feel bad when I don't accept; however I usually have a good reason, so far.....


My reason for not accepting 
whatever they send is purely financial 
They are going to need those sdc
Because im not driving that bullshit...



Mkang14 said:


> Wow .. so you are the perfect driver lol. How do I get you as a driver if needed ?


Don't pick her up man... 
She already admitted 
she was a naughty driver
I'm betting she's a naughty pax too !!!!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> My reason for not accepting
> whatever they send is purely financial
> They are going to need those sdc
> Because im not driving that bullshit...
> ...


I'm on good behavior... see ??


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm on good behavior... see ??


Yeah sure you are.....
you will be asking for an aux cord
opening the windows and dropping 
chewing gum wrappers.
Other mischievous behaviors 
I wont even begin to mention here...
Nice halo btw LOL


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yeah sure you are.....
> you will be asking for an aux cord
> opening the windows and dropping
> chewing gum wrappers.
> ...


Don't worry she'll tip in the app?

She is better than me... I got a Dixie cup full of water for you--- don't mind the foam though

And I added Jack in the Box as a stop on the way home. Hope you don't mind


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It's really hard to have a high acceptance rate lately. Mine went down because I was getting pings in the middle of an impromptu trip to jack and the box for a couple of pax. Other then that I never decline. Mine is still 85%. Anyone have higher?


96% ?
Be my rider baby, I won't shuffle you ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> 96% ?
> Be my rider baby, I won't shuffle you ?


Haha ? let's go


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So I achieved a heck of an accomplishment for the week, I achieved an acceptance rate I can hardly believe i hit.
> 
> Total time online for the week 4h 23 minutes.


Mine is 30% with Uber and probably way less with Lyft


----------



## DriveNM (Apr 13, 2019)

SHalester said:


> 88% 0 cancel 5.00 rating.
> Kinda feel bad when I don't accept; however I usually have a good reason, so far.....


Congrats and good work. I would like to have a higher rating but with my face...no way. lol.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I removed it ?‍♀?. Heres my thug life
> View attachment 352014


Yea, you look like you're about to chug a 40oz.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yea, you look like you're about to chug a 40oz.


I'm tough. Dont mess with me?.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm tough. Dont mess with me?.


Mkang14 found out her ex was cheating


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Mkang14 found out her ex was cheating
> 
> View attachment 353137


Okay you just killed me ????????☠


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

My acceptance rating is as follows 

Hot blondes 100% 
Hot blondes who want to get back at their exes 116% 

- though you Know nothing if my wife asks -

Jack-in-the-Box tacos 3% 
Unless it’s after 11 o’clock and then the acceptance rating goes up to 85% 

-and once again you know nothing if she asks-

Beyond meat hamburgers 0% acceptance rating, regardless of the hour of the day 

- she already know—

Angels envy bourbon acceptance rating after work 20% 
Angels envy bourbon acceptance rating after a night of Ubering 92% 

Fist bumps or high-fives from complete strangers ,45% acceptance rating 

Unless it’s at a brewery, and then the acceptance rating shoots up to 98% 

I still have trouble with that 2% who wear bow ties and sport tattoo sleeves


----------

